# Possível Landspout Tornado no Alandroal - 09 Agosto 2009



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2009 às 00:49)

Reportagem feita a partir das 17h30, na direcção sueste a partir do Alandroal.


http://wNeR0




Fiz o vídeo no intervalo entre a 2ª e a 3ª fotografia. As fotografias estão por ordem cronológica. O fenómeno terá começado mais perto do meu local de observação e foi-se deslocando para sueste.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 01:47)

Bom registo.

O que o Gerofil registou é quase de certeza um Tornado, do tipo que os americanos chamam de Landspout. Este tipo de tornados tem uma génese diferente da que está associada a um mesociclone. Nestes casos existe previamente um vórtice/remoinho à superfície que é sugado pela corrente ascendente de uma nuvem em desenvolvimento vertical gerando-se um Tornado. É a mesma génese da maioria das trombas marinhas. 

Estes tornados são na sua grande maioria fracos (F0-F1), mas nem sempre, por vezes podem provocar bastante estragos podendo chegar à intensidade F3, embora isso seja muito raro



> *Landspout*
> 
> A landspout is a slang-term coined by meteorologist Howard B. Bluestein in 1985 for a kind of tornado not associated with the mesocyclone of a thunderstorm. The Glossary of Meteorology defines a landspout as
> 
> ...




Analisadas as imagens de satélite, estas coincidem com uma pequena célula em crescimento a sudeste do Alandroal precisamente à hora do evento, entre as 17:30 e 17:40. 


(Alandroal no mapa marcado com uma bola)


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2009 às 09:23)

Muito bem apanhado! Bom registo


----------



## Kispo (10 Ago 2009 às 09:32)

Parabéns! Apercebeste-te e conseguiste "apanha-lo" muito bem!


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2009 às 13:04)

Bom registo

Qualquer fenómeno meteorológico que aconteça em Portugal há sempre um membro do nosso forum para o capturar


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Ago 2009 às 13:34)

Boas

Muito bom registo Gerofil  

Com que maquina é que fizeste o filme ? Tens de desligar a opção zoom digital pois este zoom, tira bastante qualidade, ou foi com o telemóvel ?

Mesmo assim acho que é o 1º landspout registado em Portugal 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 14:01)

Parabéns Gerofil, é fundamental estarmos atentos para se captarem imagens destas.

P.S. E ter uma máquina à mão ajuda muito...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

Bem apanhado Gerofil.  Isso é que é andar sempre atento Obrigado pela partilha
Acho que devias enviar os registos para o IM.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

espectacular 

bom registo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2009 às 10:42)

Á grande Gerofil...

Muito bom registo!! no sitio certo á hora certa, e atento 

Embora a tua camara precisa de um tripé... ou havia muito vento  ?


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2009 às 21:48)

Parabéns, Gerofil...

É mesmo um tornado, ou ainda restam dúvidas?


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Qual será a probabilidade de um ser humano presenciar um fenómeno destes, ainda por cima em território português?

_Seja o que for_, excelente registo *Gerofil*!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

Olá; agradeço todos comentários entretanto já feitos.

Comecei a observar este fenómeno pelo seu topo e por cima dos telhados de uma rua da vila (era um cone perfeito que descia de uma nuvem e que se deslocava de leste para oeste). Demorei dois a três minutos a chegar ao local onde tirei as primeiras duas fotografias; depois fiz o filme e só tirei a terceira e quarta fotografia depois de ter feito o filme.
Desconheço mais alguém que tenha observado o fenómeno aqui no Alandroal mas sei que algumas pessoas comentaram a existência de um tufão na Aldeia do Rosário que, para mim, terá sido a localidade mais próxima por onde terá passado o fenómeno. Lembro que eram 17h30 de Domingo e a temperatura estaria bem acima dos 30 ºC.
Acho que o fenómeno não será assim tão raro no nosso país; conversando com um amigo dessa aldeia do Rosário, fiquei a saber que há poucos anos (2 ou 3) também terá ocorrido outro fenómeno parecido por ali perto que terá derrubado algumas árvores.
Quanto à máquina fotografia, está mesmo a precisar de uma manutenção técnica ou mesmo substituí-la por uma outra mais sofisticada. Um conselho deixo a todos: qualquer que seja o local para onde vaiam, levem sempre uma máquina fotográfica … 
Ah, e acreditem que se desejarem verem muito um determinado fenómeno, vão ver que um dia terão o desejo concretizado.
Por fim, um grande mesmo grande agradecimento ao Vince todo o trabalho de edição e realização final do vídeo.


----------



## actioman (13 Ago 2009 às 14:58)

Não podia deixar igualmente de felicitar o meu _vizinho_, por tão bom apanhado. 
É o que se chama estar no local certo à hora exacta! 

E também eu tenho esa mesma filosofia/crença de que se desejar-mos muito uma coisa mais tarde ou mais cedo ela se concretizará! 

Quanto à máquina em si, aquelas duas manchas pretas parecem-me uns fungos que se formam nas lentes com alguns anos. Ou optas por uma limpeza feita por algum profissional ou então vai pensando numa nova! 

Um abraço e muitos parabéns por este momento único!


----------



## trepkos (13 Ago 2009 às 18:31)

Hoje vi um Landspout antes de chegar uma trovoada, ia do chão à nuvem e durou ( do momento em que o vi até desaparecer ) cerca de 5 minutos, e tinha um 'funil' de tamanho 'razoável', avistei do meu local de trabalho, uma torre de vigia de incêndios com 12 metros no alto do Castelo de Montemor.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

trepkos disse:


> Hoje vi um Landspout antes de chegar uma trovoada, ia do chão à nuvem e durou ( do momento em que o vi até desaparecer ) cerca de 5 minutos, e tinha um 'funil' de tamanho 'razoável', avistei do meu local de trabalho, uma torre de vigia de incêndios com 12 metros no alto do Castelo de Montemor.



Hoje as condições meteorológicas também eram propícias: temperatura acima dos 30 ºC, instabilidade de advecção e presença de algum vento ... Acho que estes fenómenos ocorrem bem mais frequentemente no nosso país do que imaginamos; o problema é fazer o seu registo fotográfico. Eu tive sorte no Domingo porque estava a fazer observações à evolução da nebulosidade e deparei-me com o espectáculo (foi estar no local certo à hora certa e com a máquina fotográfica à mão).


----------



## trepkos (14 Ago 2009 às 11:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje as condições meteorológicas também eram propícias: temperatura acima dos 30 ºC, instabilidade de advecção e presença de algum vento ... Acho que estes fenómenos ocorrem bem mais frequentemente no nosso país do que imaginamos; o problema é fazer o seu registo fotográfico. Eu tive sorte no Domingo porque estava a fazer observações à evolução da nebulosidade e deparei-me com o espectáculo (foi estar no local certo à hora certa e com a máquina fotográfica à mão).



Eu devido a estar a trabalhar na Torre de Vigia não tinha a máquina, nunca a levo para o trabalho, mas foi um fenómeno bastante interessante de se vêr, inclusive contactaram-nos lá para a Torre a perguntar se era um incêndio, porque se avistava da nacional 114 entre Montemor e Évora.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 11:18)

trepkos disse:


> Eu devido a estar a trabalhar na Torre de Vigia não tinha a máquina, nunca a levo para o trabalho, mas foi um fenómeno bastante interessante de se vêr, inclusive contactaram-nos lá para a Torre a perguntar se era um incêndio, porque se avistava da nacional 114 entre Montemor e Évora.



Tens que andar com máquina....
E hora e local exacto, arranja-se ?


----------



## trepkos (14 Ago 2009 às 11:22)

Vince disse:


> Tens que andar com máquina....
> E hora e local exacto, arranja-se ?



Hora, por volta das 15 e 30, local junto à estrada nacional 114 perto de Montemor a este sensivelmente, não estaria a mais de 5 km.

PS: De facto tenho, já perdi uns achados por não levar a máquina.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2009 às 20:13)

Sem palavras, simplesmente BRUTAL!!


----------

